# old AR solution with gold and pgms



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2008)

I am a newbie and this is my first post. I have lots of 4 yr old 
AR solution of gold and pgms from concentrated ore. No other metal 
are present. The soln is yellow and has a ph of 2.44. Rain water has gotten into the soln. I have used Shor's storm precipitant to drop the 
metal. There was a reddish precip that formed but disappeared in a short time and the soln became clear. When the soln evaporated at room temperature over several days it forms yellow-orange to brown crystals. The crystals dissolve in H2O but not in HCL. How would you suggest
that I proceed starting from the AR soln and a ph of 2.44?
Thanks for any advice.
marvin


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 23, 2008)

Marvin,

Work with a small sample first.

Test with stannous to confirm PMs.

If PMs are present evaporate test sample with HCl additions to remove any remaining Nitric.

Filter clear.

Precipitated gold using common precipitants.

Retest with stannous for PGMs.

If positive precipitate PGMs. 


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I will do first things first as you suggested.
marvin


----------

